# Windows 7 won't boot from usb



## kalu1991 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have hp 625 notebook and i wanted to install windows 7 (64 bit).
Notebook came whit linux, which i deleted and reformated hard disk to ntfs file format using gparted.
I have made bootable usb using win to flash free program. 
The problem is, when i select option to boot from usb I get black screen whit 
blinking cursor and it wont move on from that point, but when i use the same usb on other computers it boots perfectly (black screen whit blinking cursor disapears after 30 sec). 

Does anyone know solution for this?

I think only thing it could be, is some bios settings, but what?


----------



## Invatech (Nov 20, 2007)

It sounds like you need to go into the bios when you boot and change settings in the bios to make USB your first boot sequence.. Some PC's do not allow booting from USB


----------



## kalu1991 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hp 625 can boot from usb, I turned that option on in bios. 
At start up i get option to boot from 
1. USB
2. CD/DVD
3. Hard disk
I select USB option and then i get black screen with blinking cursor and it wont move from that point. But when i do the exact same thing on other PC, instalation starts.


----------



## Invatech (Nov 20, 2007)

What happens if you leave the USB drive off and put a bootable cd in the cd drive and then boot?


----------



## kalu1991 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't have windows 7 bootable cd, but i have windows xp cd and i just booted XP from cd whit out problems. I will try to upgrade now to windows 7 from usb. 
Do i need to install all drivers for XP before trying to upgrade?


----------



## kalu1991 (Jan 28, 2011)

Same thing happens, i get black screen with blinking cursor and it lasts forever


----------



## Invatech (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi... I think that perhaps your bootable pen drive in ng.. If you are going to install xp & update, I would let xp do a complete install first ( that would install the drivers) that way you should have a bootable PC and "known good state".. If it were me, I would start with a win 7 install.. Lot less work


----------



## kalu1991 (Jan 28, 2011)

LoL I nearly had a heart attack moment ago! 
Downlaoded bios upgrade from HP site for my laptop and flashed bios, only to recive 104 error at startup. I was thinking I ruined bios and really panicked, but luckily I was able to start windows by removing WI-Fi card, and then revert to previus bios.

TO ALL WHO READ THIS: DO NOT EVER TOUCH BIOS, EVER!

Any way i will just install xp and leave it on it, after this i don't have nerves to continue trying. Expecualy because it is laptop from my friend sister, so if i mess something up i will be in big trouble.


----------



## kalu1991 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for trying to help me, Invatech.


----------



## madhavks (Feb 25, 2011)

@kalu1991 it seems your bootmgr code wasnt properly copied onto your pendrive. Here is a tutorial that will get your USB bootable without use of external software. Its easy and simple.

U can skip the format option if you have a large enough pendrive.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There is no need for that.

Microsoft has an official tool to create bootable USB installation media. It is free, official and easy to use.

Microsoft Store: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool Help


----------

